# Use of Colchicine to Produce Polyploid Plants



## tpsmc (Jan 6, 2012)

So this was taken right from this Wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colchicine

*Botanical use*

Since chromosome segregation is driven by microtubules, colchicine is also used for inducing polyploidy in plant cells during cellular division by inhibiting chromosome segregation during meiosis; half the resulting gametes therefore contain no chromosomes, while the other half contain double the usual number of chromosomes (_i.e._, diploid instead of haploid as gametes usually are), and lead to embryos with double the usual number of chromosomes (_i.e._ tetraploid instead of diploid). While this would be fatal in animal cells, in plant cells it is not only usually well tolerated, but in fact  frequently results in plants which are larger, hardier, faster growing, and in general more desirable than the normally diploid parents; for this reason, this type of genetic manipulation is frequently used in breeding plants commercially.

When such a tetraploid plant is crossed with a diploid plant, the triploid offspring will usually be sterile (unable to produce fertile seeds or spores), although many triploids can be propagated vegetatively. Growers of annual triploid plants not readily propagated must buy fresh seed from a supplier each year. Many sterile triploid plants, including some tree and shrubs, are becoming increasingly valued in horticulture and landscaping because they do not become invasive species. In certain species, colchicine-induced triploidy has been used to create "seedless" fruit, such as seedless watermelons _(Citrullus lanatus)_. Since most triploids do not produce pollen themselves, such plants usually require cross-pollination with a diploid parent to induce fruit production.


The studies of H. E. Warmke et al. (1942-1944) seem to indicate that colchicine raised drug levels in Cannabis. It is unfortunate that Warmke was unaware of the actual psychoactive ingredients of Cannabis and was therefore unable to extract THC. His crude acetone extract and archaic techniques of bioassay using killifish and small freshwater crustaceans are far from conclusive. He was, however, able to produce both triploid and tetraploid strains of  Cannabis with up to twice the potency of dip bid strains (in their ability to kill small aquatic organisms).

So if this is being used commercially to produce bigger better plants why is this the first I am hearing of it. Anyone else out there using this? If so, what have been your results and application methods. 

I would be very interested in incorporating this into an true-breeding strain then back crossing it to lock in the polyploid traits, but it says they are usually sterile offspring. So does usually mean 1 out of 10, 100, 10,000? It very well may be worth the time to find that offsping that is not sterile and can pass on these traits.


----------



## tpsmc (Jan 6, 2012)

So after reading I have found there have been some work done with cannabis. I don't see any reason to not start using Colchicine on plants right away.

De Pasquale et al. (1979) conducted experiments with Cannabis which was treated with 0.25% and 0.50% solutions of colchicine at the primary meristem seven days after generation. Treated plants were slightly taller and possessed slightly larger leaves than the controls, Anomalies in leaf growth occurred in 20% and 39%, respectively, of the surviving treated plants. In the first group (0.25%) cannabinoid levels were highest in the plants without anomalies, and in the second group (0.50%) cannabinoid levels were highest in plants with anomalies, Overall, treated plants showed a *166-250% increase in THC with respect to controls* and a decrease of CBD (30-33%) and CBN (39-65%). CBD (cannabidiol) and CBN (cannabinol) are cannabinoids involved in the biosynthesis and degradation of THC. THC levels in the control plants were very low (less than 1%). Possibly colchicine or the resulting polyploidy interferes with cannabinoid biogenesis to favor THC. In treated plants with deformed leaf lamina, 90% of the cells are tetraploid (4n 40) and 10% diploid (2n 20). In treated plants without deformed lamina a few cells are tetraploid and the remainder are triploid or diploid.

OK conflicting reports here Marijuana Horticulture says its been tried and doesnt work... see: http://books.google.com/books?id=fERzFsZhdxYC&pg=PA287&lpg=PA287&dq=colchicine+for+use+in+horticulture&source=bl&ots=t1PwgoOIPp&sig=nl59nP_GoKsFauRUKVhmyTrUoCI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=JeYHT_6fIpT6ggfTj4GTAg&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false

Now on to trying to find this stuff... the only thing I can find are a gout medicine which contains very small amounts (not enough to be effective) and a chemical supplier in China  Not so sure I want to go ordering this from china and have to deal with customs and ordering this stuff by the metric ton. It does not appear to be a regulated chemical however it is highly toxic to mammals. Does anyone know of a supplier in the US that will sell to hobbyist gardeners?


----------



## Guile (Jan 7, 2012)

tpsmc said:


> So after reading I have found there have been some work done with cannabis. I don't see any reason to not start using Colchicine on plants right away.
> 
> De Pasquale et al. (1979) conducted experiments with Cannabis which was treated with 0.25% and 0.50% solutions of colchicine at the primary meristem seven days after generation. Treated plants were slightly taller and possessed slightly larger leaves than the controls, Anomalies in leaf growth occurred in 20% and 39%, respectively, of the surviving treated plants. In the first group (0.25%) cannabinoid levels were highest in the plants without anomalies, and in the second group (0.50%) cannabinoid levels were highest in plants with anomalies, Overall, treated plants showed a *166-250% increase in THC with respect to controls* and a decrease of CBD (30-33%) and CBN (39-65%). CBD (cannabidiol) and CBN (cannabinol) are cannabinoids involved in the biosynthesis and degradation of THC. THC levels in the control plants were very low (less than 1%). Possibly colchicine or the resulting polyploidy interferes with cannabinoid biogenesis to favor THC. In treated plants with deformed leaf lamina, 90% of the cells are tetraploid (4n 40) and 10% diploid (2n 20). In treated plants without deformed lamina a few cells are tetraploid and the remainder are triploid or diploid.
> 
> ...


I don't want to piss in your lemonade, I really like the way you think... However starting with a control group containing less than 1% THC kindof skews the results.. A 250% improvement in less than 1% equals less than 2.5% (could still even equal less than 1%)

Is this polyploid/tetraploid quality passed on to subsequent generations without manipulation from colchicine? Or do these plants become sterile? (seems this could have interesting implications in a breeding program)

Don't get me wrong I would love to see the results of your study conducted with medical Marijuana plants instead of commercial Hemp plants..


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 7, 2012)

i no there was quite a bit of work done with colchicine backin the 60,s and 70,s.not sure where to find it now though,sorry. i do believe it is also a carcinogen....peace


----------



## tpsmc (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree most of the research I have found was performed on commercial marijuana striving for more fiber lower THC etc. If they were able to take a commercial version of hemp and get a 250% increase in THC imagine if you got similar results starting with a strain that has 20% THC. Unfortunately I am not setup to perform proper experimentation with control groups and proper cabanoid analysis. Not to mention I don't think I would be able to publish the results to a scientific community without first getting a permit from the FDA to possess and breed marijuana for research. So this whole write up admittedly is somewhat of a pipe dream. I have searched for several hours for a supplier of Colchicine and you either need to buy it by the ton from china or you need to buy it as a medication then extract it along with whatever else is in the medication. I read it can be made from crocus bulbs but those do not appear to be readily available. I do know that Colchicine is highly toxic not as a carcinogen but it is a powerful mutagen that works on a genetic level, so you dont wanna get any on you  (TMNT). Despite this, this chemical is used on many of the fruits and vegetables you consume it is used to create seedless oranges and seedless watermelon. I would love to soak a few seeds in it and see what pops, since those seedlings are supposed to be bigger, better, stronger, and sterile you would think every seed company would be treating their seeds with this, if not for the superior results but for the repeat business.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 7, 2012)

only thing i no of finding it would be in medicine for the gout, like youve already stated...peace


----------



## Guile (Jan 7, 2012)

tpsmc said:


> I agree most of the research I have found was performed on commercial marijuana striving for more fiber lower THC etc. If they were able to take a commercial version of hemp and get a 250% increase in THC imagine if you got similar results starting with a strain that has 20% THC. Unfortunately I am not setup to perform proper experimentation with control groups and proper cabanoid analysis. Not to mention I don't think I would be able to publish the results to a scientific community without first getting a permit from the FDA to possess and breed marijuana for research. So this whole write up admittedly is somewhat of a pipe dream. I have searched for several hours for a supplier of Colchicine and you either need to buy it by the ton from china or you need to buy it as a medication then extract it along with whatever else is in the medication. I read it can be made from crocus bulbs but those do not appear to be readily available. I do know that Colchicine is highly toxic not as a carcinogen but it is a powerful mutagen that works on a genetic level, so you dont wanna get any on you  (TMNT). Despite this, this chemical is used on many of the fruits and vegetables you consume it is used to create seedless oranges and seedless watermelon. I would love to soak a few seeds in it and see what pops, since those seedlings are supposed to be bigger, better, stronger, and sterile you would think every seed company would be treating their seeds with this, if not for the superior results but for the repeat business.


Dude, things don't need to be complicated to encourage thought/discussion. If you don't have the equipment to test THC get the equipment to make hash... Convert both your control and test groups into hash and compare the results.. Granted its far less "scientific" but if you show any kind of positive result you will cause alot more testing (by people with more expensive equipment). 
Perhaps extracting nearly pure THC using Butane, Isopropyl alcohol, or Hexane would yield the most "scientific" results, atleast for a comparative study (though you might need a rugged food processor).

There are exceptions made for testing/research in regards to many highly controlled substances, look into it and you might only need to get a "legal zoom" corporation and apply for a permit/license. Just contact the regulating body they will tell you everything you need to know, apply creative problem solving from there (outsource everything you can't directly provide).

This is how science is done/discoveries are made


----------



## mrmoe (Jan 7, 2012)

greenman has an article on colchicine i believe it helped me out hope it helps


----------



## tpsmc (Jan 7, 2012)

mrmoe said:


> greenman has an article on colchicine i believe it helped me out hope it helps


got a link?


----------



## hoagtech (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats good stuff. Where would find that?


----------



## tpsmc (Jan 8, 2012)

hoagtech said:


> Thats good stuff. Where would find that?


That's what I want to know.


----------

